# Nellie naurus workout



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Some random pics which made me chuckle 
The first pic she's saying, get the camera out of my face mum! 
Then i took some of her doing her daily workout including stretches and sit ups  :lol:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Great shots, look at the claws! She makes working out look so easy.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww shes lovely is she a BSH?? :laugh:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> aww shes lovely is she a BSH?? :laugh:


Just an old moggy  :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

really reminds me a of a british girly that i see, well, it was actually a boy, but still gorgeous lol :laugh:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> really reminds me a of a british girly that i see, well, it was actually a boy, but still gorgeous lol :laugh:


Hehe i remember you said she looked 'bengalish' before aswell, i must admit she is a pretty girl even though i'm bias of course


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Brilliant pics ,She is a gorgeous lady :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great workout routine she has there :thumbup: A very beautiful cat :001_wub:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

:lol: love the first one :thumbup:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, this time last year she was hiding under someones bed for 6 years and refused to be touched, amazing how things can change :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i thought i did!!! :lol:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

on the first picture she looks like shes going to start a karate lesson love it


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Brilliant pics. The first one looks like she's saying 'Ssshhhhhh!' and I love the David Bowie eyes in Nr 5  x


----------

